# Buddy wanted!



## lilly88

Hi

This our second month TTC#1. I'm on CD5 and am looking for a buddy also TTC#1! 

It's a very lonely process :wacko:

xx


----------



## Mrsfitz87

Hello! 

DH and I are TTC #1 and this was our first month trying. It can feel lonely especially if you aren't telling people You are TTC. Also, i find it difficult when so many other people around me are PG. 
good luck and I hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## prayers12

Hi, My husband and I are ttc #1. We have been trying for two years. It can be lonely, but i have found help in these forums that make me feel that I'm not alone in this process.


----------



## zumbaloverr

I'd love to be your buddy 

OH and I are going to begin TTC #1 next week when I have my mirena removed. We're very excited however I'm not telling any family or friends which sucks because I can't BE excited. I don't want to tell everyone too soon when it could take months and months.

I'm also sooo nervous about so many things!

Do you chart your temps/CM or use ovulation strips? Are you on any special vitamins? A year ago, I never thought I'd be asking anyone these questions-- especially since I didn't even know what half of it meant! Crazy that I'm here now but I wouldn't want to be anywhere else :happydance:


----------



## lilly88

zumbaloverr said:


> I'd love to be your buddy
> 
> OH and I are going to begin TTC #1 next week when I have my mirena removed. We're very excited however I'm not telling any family or friends which sucks because I can't BE excited. I don't want to tell everyone too soon when it could take months and months.
> 
> I'm also sooo nervous about so many things!
> 
> Do you chart your temps/CM or use ovulation strips? Are you on any special vitamins? A year ago, I never thought I'd be asking anyone these questions-- especially since I didn't even know what half of it meant! Crazy that I'm here now but I wouldn't want to be anywhere else :happydance:

Yay!! 

I had my mirena removed in January and gave myself three months to get my body back to normal (and also mainly for work reasons!). I'm so happy i've had it out - I hated it! 

I use ovulation strips and take Pregnacare vitamins and my DH takes them too (the male version!). Will start charting my CM this month I think as I never realised what a good indicator it is to how ready your body is to ovulate! I know, all the abbreviations had my googling the life out of my laptop hehe! 

Me too, I'm super nervous about actually being pregnant, when we get there! 

I love having people to talk to on here and love the buddy system!!! xxxxxx


----------



## wickedpoison

Feel free to buddy me up. The hubs and I are TTC #1, third month trying.


----------



## zumbaloverr

lilly88 said:


> zumbaloverr said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to be your buddy
> 
> OH and I are going to begin TTC #1 next week when I have my mirena removed. We're very excited however I'm not telling any family or friends which sucks because I can't BE excited. I don't want to tell everyone too soon when it could take months and months.
> 
> I'm also sooo nervous about so many things!
> 
> Do you chart your temps/CM or use ovulation strips? Are you on any special vitamins? A year ago, I never thought I'd be asking anyone these questions-- especially since I didn't even know what half of it meant! Crazy that I'm here now but I wouldn't want to be anywhere else :happydance:
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> I had my mirena removed in January and gave myself three months to get my body back to normal (and also mainly for work reasons!). I'm so happy i've had it out - I hated it!
> 
> I use ovulation strips and take Pregnacare vitamins and my DH takes them too (the male version!). Will start charting my CM this month I think as I never realised what a good indicator it is to how ready your body is to ovulate! I know, all the abbreviations had my googling the life out of my laptop hehe!
> 
> Me too, I'm super nervous about actually being pregnant, when we get there!
> 
> I love having people to talk to on here and love the buddy system!!! xxxxxxClick to expand...

I loved Mirena-- I really thought that it did it's purpose plus it was sooo nice not having cramps anymore! I still get my period and I *think* I get it regularly (I don't chart it so IDK). I hope that it doesn't take my body three months to get back to normal!! I am so friggin impatient-- now that I've decided to start, I want to get pregs NOW!

As for the CM, just write on a calendar what yours looks like for each day. When it's creamy, that's not good for spermys to get through and you therefore don't need to worry about BD'ing however when it's egg white and very wet, that's perfect for the spermy's and means you're about to ovulate and should start BD'ing like craazzzy. 

I plan on charting my temp using a basal therm., checking my CM, marking down AF and taking prenatals. I bought OPK's however I don't know really when to use them so I'm not sure that I will at all... at least for the first month probably not.

My OH is trying to eat healthier, only wearing boxers and drinking more water and no alcohol however he isn't taking any vits (he will only take the chewable, gummy kind and only if they taste good-- he pretty much just wants candy-- haha lazy ass). 

Did your DR tell you to wait the three months or did you just decide to do that?


----------



## VTfroggie

I am also available to be a buddy.

I'm currently also 5 dpo. This is our 4th cycle TTC and we haven't told a soul, so I know exactly how lonely it can be. I'm so glad I found this forum, though. It's good to know you aren't alone!


----------



## lilly88

No Dr didn't tell us that - it was for work reasons I couldn't start until march unfortunately! But I was on the Mirena that stops your cycles so I didn't have a period for three years and thought I'd have it out in advance to let my body get used to it all again! 

I'll definitely be tracking CM this month and need to buy myself a digi thermometer so I can track BBT too. Can't believe how hard this all is when there are women that get pregnant without trying! 

Lovely - we can all be buddies!


----------



## zumbaloverr

I know-- it seems to me that EVERYONE around me is getting pregnant. Hopefully OH and I will have that much success! 

I found a basal thermometer that beeps extra when you're at a peak ovulating temperature. Seems pretty perfect. I'm quite excited to start all of this tracking. I haven't had homework in so long-- I've missed it! haha.


----------



## lilly88

Oh really? What's the brand of that one and I'll get that!!?? 

Yep - everywhere I look around me in the office everyone seems to be blooming! 

I think I may actually scream the house down when I get a BFP!!


----------



## VanillaSugar

zumbaloverr said:


> I know-- it seems to me that EVERYONE around me is getting pregnant.

You have no idea Zumbaloverr. 95% of my friends either have children or are pregnant. I can only think of 2 that arnt, and I have 7 close friends. 3/4 of my siblings have children and my brother just announced that his fiance is pregnant. On top of that, my brother-in-law just announced he's also have a baby with his GF. I mean, REALLY?! :-s

I haven't had the nerve to tell anyone that me and Hubby are TTC. If I do get pregnant, I probably won't tell anyone till I'm in my 2nd Trimester!

It is lonely, but it's nice to get on the forums and talk to other women who are in the same boat as me. This community is so lively and friendly, that even on the days I want to bust at the seams and tell someone everything, I can get on here and look through the forums and feel better.


----------



## MummyToBe123

Hey I'm on CD5 too!
So bored haha :( My af's are all over the place so I don't actually know when my ovulation dates are so its really hard and confusing for me, don't know if anyone is the same. Good luck to getting your BFP :) xxx


----------



## VTfroggie

zumbaloverr said:


> I found a basal thermometer that beeps extra when you're at a peak ovulating temperature. Seems pretty perfect. I'm quite excited to start all of this tracking. I haven't had homework in so long-- I've missed it! haha.

Oh, please share the info on your basal thermometer. I have one that doesn't do extra beeps at peak ovulation temps, but at least it remembers the last temp taken. Memory is a huge plusfor me since, esp. on the weekends) I try to temp around 5-ish in the a.m. (time I wake up for work during the week). It allows me to take my temp, then go back to sleep on my days off :)

Also, I never considered tracking to be analogous to homework, but it kind of is. Thankfully, it's a good kind of homework!!


----------



## Mrsfitz87

I'm CD 2 ans i was very dissappointed when AF came even though I wasn't surprised. Maybe cycle #2 will work for us! Fingers crossed. I decided to start tracking BBT this month. Does a regular thermometer work or do I need a basal thermometer?


----------



## zumbaloverr

Mrsfitz87 said:


> I'm CD 2 ans i was very dissappointed when AF came even though I wasn't surprised. Maybe cycle #2 will work for us! Fingers crossed. I decided to start tracking BBT this month. Does a regular thermometer work or do I need a basal thermometer?

Well the point of a basal thermometer is that it's more accurate (goes to a hundredth of a degree rather than just a tenth). While some women's BBT increases by an entire degree during ovulation, some only increase by a few tenths of a degree which is why having a basal thermometer helps. Accuracy is always a bonus. Shop around. I found mine at Walmart for 7 bucks and it wasn't the cheapest available plus they delivered it for free!


----------



## zumbaloverr

VTfroggie said:


> zumbaloverr said:
> 
> 
> I found a basal thermometer that beeps extra when you're at a peak ovulating temperature. Seems pretty perfect. I'm quite excited to start all of this tracking. I haven't had homework in so long-- I've missed it! haha.
> 
> Oh, please share the info on your basal thermometer. I have one that doesn't do extra beeps at peak ovulation temps, but at least it remembers the last temp taken. Memory is a huge plusfor me since, esp. on the weekends) I try to temp around 5-ish in the a.m. (time I wake up for work during the week). It allows me to take my temp, then go back to sleep on my days off :)
> 
> Also, I never considered tracking to be analogous to homework, but it kind of is. Thankfully, it's a good kind of homework!!Click to expand...

I do think of it like homework-- the fun kind though. I always loved homework anyway!

My basal thermometer brand is called Reli-On. Here's a link so you ladies can check it out. It does take an entire minute which some women complain about but I don't care since I'll be half asleep anyway and it beeps when it's done. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Reli-On-60-Second-Basal-Thermometer/10161099


----------



## zumbaloverr

VanillaSugar said:


> zumbaloverr said:
> 
> 
> I know-- it seems to me that EVERYONE around me is getting pregnant.
> 
> You have no idea Zumbaloverr. 95% of my friends either have children or are pregnant. I can only think of 2 that arnt, and I have 7 close friends. 3/4 of my siblings have children and my brother just announced that his fiance is pregnant. On top of that, my brother-in-law just announced he's also have a baby with his GF. I mean, REALLY?! :-s
> 
> I haven't had the nerve to tell anyone that me and Hubby are TTC. If I do get pregnant, I probably won't tell anyone till I'm in my 2nd Trimester!
> 
> It is lonely, but it's nice to get on the forums and talk to other women who are in the same boat as me. This community is so lively and friendly, that even on the days I want to bust at the seams and tell someone everything, I can get on here and look through the forums and feel better.Click to expand...


I agree-- I won't tell anyone until either I start to show or the second trimester simply because I won't want to jinx it. Both myself and my OH will be the first of our siblings to have a child so I'm sure our parents will be beyond excited (once they get over their shock, no one has ANY idea we're TTC).


----------



## lilly88

Oooo I'll have a look at that. Hope I can get it in the UK! 

I've told a friend at work that we're TTC and she's driving me mad with sending me articles about infertility due to exercise!!!!! I go to the gym three/four times a week and have purposely kept my heart rate and core temperature down and didn't really appreciate that! 

Worryingly someone at work asked me if I was pregnant yesterday which was upsetting as I'm definitely not!!! 

Waiting to ovulate is possibly harder than waiting to test! xx


----------



## zumbaloverr

lilly88 said:


> Oooo I'll have a look at that. Hope I can get it in the UK!
> 
> I've told a friend at work that we're TTC and she's driving me mad with sending me articles about infertility due to exercise!!!!! I go to the gym three/four times a week and have purposely kept my heart rate and core temperature down and didn't really appreciate that!
> 
> Worryingly someone at work asked me if I was pregnant yesterday which was upsetting as I'm definitely not!!!
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is possibly harder than waiting to test! xx

Oh gosh-- raising your heart rate increaees infertility??!??

I'm a fitness instructor Nd currently teach 2-3 times per week which is an entire hour of my heart rate being elevated... Plus BD'ing!! Oh gosh... I'm paranoid now.


----------



## lilly88

No sorry I didn't mean that! I've read (not sure whether this is correct for the first trimester) that you should exercise within those limits. So, just in case I am pregnant, I exercise like that. I'm sure it's just me being paranoid! But anyway, before TTC, I was doing seriously tough training that wouldn't have been suitable when TTC! 

Sorry if I panicked you! X


----------



## zumbaloverr

lilly88 said:


> No sorry I didn't mean that! I've read (not sure whether this is correct for the first trimester) that you should exercise within those limits. So, just in case I am pregnant, I exercise like that. I'm sure it's just me being paranoid! But anyway, before TTC, I was doing seriously tough training that wouldn't have been suitable when TTC!
> 
> Sorry if I panicked you! X

Haha well... I'm still kind of panicked. Soooo... when I get the implant out next Tuesday.. and we begin TTC.... I shouldn't be raising my heart rate?


----------



## lilly88

No I think it's fine. The only reason I slowed down is because I was going to the gym twice most days and doing heavy weights, spinning and going for long fast runs which I thought I should calm down. I think you'll be fine doing what you are! X x


----------



## VTfroggie

zumbaloverr said:


> I do think of it like homework-- the fun kind though. I always loved homework anyway!
> 
> My basal thermometer brand is called Reli-On. Here's a link so you ladies can check it out. It does take an entire minute which some women complain about but I don't care since I'll be half asleep anyway and it beeps when it's done.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Reli-On-60-Second-Basal-Thermometer/10161099

Thanks for sharing! I have the same thermometer, so perhaps I just missed the part about it beeping extra during the ovulation point. If I recall correctly, mine beeps 4 times once it gets the correct temp, but I don't remember if the number of beeps was lower/higher during my lowest temp days. I'll have to pay attention next time!

As far as the 1 minute to reach temp, I agree w. not having an issue with it. I too am normally half asleep when I temp, I just pull it out when it's done beeping and put it back in the case - then check it when I get to the bathroom with the light turned on.


----------



## zumbaloverr

Well it's still being delivered so I might be wrong about the beeping. Our we O'ing when we're at our lowest temp or when we're at our highest temp? I should probably figure this stuff out PRIOR to TTC!!


----------



## lilmonkey86

About the exercise, the only issue is with an increased heart rate and temp after your 12th week of pregnancy, I am ttc#1 also and seeing a Fertility Specialist and he has suggested working out, as losing 10% of your body fat helps with infertility, since losing weight I have already started ovulating on my own and my cycles have regulated. also if you are someone that works out regularly it is fine to continue that they are mainly only talking about beginning a new intense workout regime while pregnant because your body is not use to it! GL and Fx'd for you!


----------



## VTfroggie

zumbaloverr said:


> Well it's still being delivered so I might be wrong about the beeping. Our we O'ing when we're at our lowest temp or when we're at our highest temp? I should probably figure this stuff out PRIOR to TTC!!

Pretty sure, based on everything I've read, that you O when your temp is at (or near) it's lowest. In the days following O, your temps will go up slightly.


----------



## VTfroggie

Good morning ladies! I'm currently at 10 dpo and I'm driving myself insane! This is the 4th cycle of TTC, but it's the first time I've been this anxious about AF rearing her ugly head. I blame it on this being my first month of temping, plus I swear I'm seeing all kinds of potential signs (though I think I've just started going a little looney and I'm really just making everything up)!

Yesterday's BBT was WAY off (93.3 F; I temped later in the day just to make sure the therm was working properly and it was somewhere in the 97-98 F temp range, which is normal for me). I think I may have accidentally turned it back on after taking the temp, otherwise I don't know why it would have such a low reading. This morning, my BBT was 98.1 - it's the first time this cycle that my BBT has broken 97.5, let alone 98 degrees! So now I'm staring down charts of pregnant vs. non-pregnant cycles to try and figure out what the heck is going on. It doesn't help that I don't have one of my own charts to compare notes with yet.

Add that to the fact that for days 6-8 post-O I had light red/pinkish blood on the tp during p.m. peeing. And I swear I am randomly having hot flashes in my hands...weird, as I've never had this happen before. I'm also breaking out (the worst part about being off of birth control, IMO!) - but this isn't necessarily inconsistent with the week leading to AF. A minimum of 3.5 days left in the TWW -- I'm dying here!!!!

And to top it off, I just paid for sky diving tickets for DH and I (yay for living social deals)! We're planning to do that during a mini-vacay with some friends in August. As soon as I hit the payment button, I told DH that I just sealed our fate of getting pregnant sometime before then since it's highly recommended to not sky dive when pregnant.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## lilly88

Hey

all sounds positive for you? When will you test? in three days?

Don't envy the sky diving though pregnant or not! Not sure I could physically push myself out of a plane! 

I'm on CD10 but not sure when i'll O. Currently seducing the DH each night to make sure i've got all my bases covered! 

I'm thinking of charting if AF arrives next month, bit worried about what DH will say about the temperature thing though as he finds that all a bit too much for him. Maybe I could find a thermometer that doesn't beep? Any recommendations? :shrug:

x x


----------



## VTfroggie

lilly88 said:


> Hey
> 
> all sounds positive for you? When will you test? in three days?
> 
> Don't envy the sky diving though pregnant or not! Not sure I could physically push myself out of a plane!
> 
> I'm on CD10 but not sure when i'll O. Currently seducing the DH each night to make sure i've got all my bases covered!
> 
> I'm thinking of charting if AF arrives next month, bit worried about what DH will say about the temperature thing though as he finds that all a bit too much for him. Maybe I could find a thermometer that doesn't beep? Any recommendations? :shrug:
> 
> x x

If I'm being honest, the thought of testing absolutely terrifies me! I haven't tested during previous cycles, but then AF has shown up on time (or earlier) each month. If AF hasn't appeared by Mon morning (it's due Sunday), then I'll probably test - definitely won't before then b/c I don't want to get my hopes up anymore than they already are before AF is expected. 

I'm super excited about the prospect of sky diving. Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane makes absolutely no sense, which is probably one of the reasons I'm drawn to it! 

Definitely keep on seducing your OH! I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is your month!!

As far as temping goes, I don't have any recommendations for beep-less thermometers, though I'm sure there are some out there. I think your DH and mine have similar thinking - mine is starting to get overwhelmed with many of the things I'm doing, even though he has little involvement in it outside of BDing and I don't really bring it up. Can't imagine how he'd feel if I shared even half of my thoughts with him :wacko:


----------



## lilly88

I know what you mean, last month I tested readily but this month, I can't face seeing another BFN so will refrain from testing unless AF doesn't show up! 

No, i've not ventured into CM and CP stuff as I fear it might put him off me!

Maybe I should buy a thermometer before I think my AF might show up as otherwise I won't have one for the next cycle? I'll try and buy one on the sly this weekend.............

Good luck with it and let me know what happens! x x


----------



## zumbaloverr

I feel you guys about freaking out OH. He didn't care about the prenatals because I told him my body needed vitamins since it was coming off of the mirena hormones anyway however the other night after BD'ing he questioned why I didn't run straight to the bathroom and I was just like oh I don't need to tonight and he just gave me the strangest look and went "oooooookay" and then rolled over. I think I freaked him out. I can't even imagine how he'll react when he finds out I already bought tests and a therm. to start temping. 

He knew I was taking out my mirena but I think he thought it'd be a few months (or more) wait and that it'd come effortlessly. I tried explaining to him that it has to happen at just the right time to which he replied-- "that makes no sense-- Nick (a loser co-worker of his) got three women pregnant from one night stands." to which I replied "exxxxactly. It's frustrating!". Drives me mad that people do get PG from one night stands or on accident and others who WANT and are READY for a baby have to work their asses off for it!


----------



## VTfroggie

Thought I'd check in and see how you ladies were doing today. I've still got 2 days left until AF is scheduled to appear. I am seriously ready to breakdown and test, but I haven't quite convinced myself to do it. I did however tell DH last night that on Monday this girl is testing away!

I also proceeded to tell him about all the symptoms I've been having that lead me to think things are looking positive, so he now thinks I've gone crazy. We only had one sucessful BDing during my fertile period this cycle (day of ovulation), so DH thinks there's no chance that I'm actually pregnant. I just keep telling him he doesn't know what he's talking about :smug:



zumbaloverr said:


> I feel you guys about freaking out OH. He didn't care about the prenatals because I told him my body needed vitamins since it was coming off of the mirena hormones anyway however the other night after BD'ing he questioned why I didn't run straight to the bathroom and I was just like oh I don't need to tonight and he just gave me the strangest look and went "oooooookay" and then rolled over. I think I freaked him out. *I can't even imagine how he'll react when he finds out I already bought tests and a therm. to start temping.*
> 
> He knew I was taking out my mirena but *I think he thought it'd be a few months (or more) wait and that it'd come effortlessly*. I tried explaining to him that it has to happen at just the right time to which he replied-- "that makes no sense-- Nick (a loser co-worker of his) got three women pregnant from one night stands." to which I replied "exxxxactly. It's frustrating!". Drives me mad that people do get PG from one night stands or on accident and others who WANT and are READY for a baby have to work their asses off for it!

I hope you share his reaction when he finally does find out! I think it takes our OHs a bit more time to process things once we've finally decided to get started. DH and I have been TTC for 4 months now, but I don't think it really started syncing in for him until last month (even though we talked about when we'd start TTC last summer). It just takes them longer, but I wouldn't worry to much, he'll catch up :winkwink:

I also love how naive a guys thinking can be when it comes to pregnancy, albeit sometimes I also envy it. If only it were as simple as a one night stand when you are actually ready to get pregnant!


----------



## lilly88

Hey! 

Doing good although still getting neg OPKs and I'm on CD13 now so hoping I just ovulate later in my cycle? Or maybe I'm testing at wrong times. But the OPKs literally only have the control line on them and not even a hint of another line!!!! I really hope I'm not having an "annovulatory" month :nope:

DH is now getting on board with what we have to do. Last night he asked me when I'm ovulating in a hopeful tone which is great and has "made the move" many times over the last few days to ensure "I always have a full supply of men to attack the egg" which is sweet and weird at the same time.........

Feeling like AF is coming but I hope not as i'm only CD13 but this is what happened last month! 

How are you ladies doing? x x


----------



## VTfroggie

lilly88 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Doing good although still getting neg OPKs and I'm on CD13 now so hoping I just ovulate later in my cycle? Or maybe I'm testing at wrong times. But the OPKs literally only have the control line on them and not even a hint of another line!!!! I really hope I'm not having an "annovulatory" month :nope:
> 
> DH is now getting on board with what we have to do. Last night he asked me when I'm ovulating in a hopeful tone which is great and has "made the move" many times over the last few days to ensure "I always have a full supply of men to attack the egg" which is sweet and weird at the same time.........
> 
> Feeling like AF is coming but I hope not as i'm only CD13 but this is what happened last month!
> 
> How are you ladies doing? x x

Hopefully your ovulation just got pushed back a couple of days this month and you'll be getting that positive OPK today :flower:

Your DH's comment, OMG I laughed so hard at that. Like the little sperm are headed to war. Too funny!


----------



## VTfroggie

So I'm officially on to cycle #5. AF was kind enough to show up late yesterday afternoon, saving me the trouble of continuing to symptom search and speculate for another night. To say I'm disappointed is putting it mildly. I was so sure this was our month, but I guess DH was right. Nothing to do now but put positive efforts into this cycle. I do wonder what the heck was making me feel random bouts of nauseousness, though. Some of my other symptoms I suppose I could contribute to AF preparing, but nausea has never been a pre-AF symptom for me. 

At least I've learned some things from this cycle that I didn't know before. Like I now know that my temps likely won't start to drop until the day before/day of AF showing up (I looked at so many charts that had a drop in temps 2-3 days before). And I pick up on *so* many pre-AF symptoms when I'm actually looking for them - they are something I'd never truly paid attention to before in terms of when they occur prior to AF. I'd also wish I could say that I've learned not to over-read the symptoms or to get my hopes up, but I know that's not gonna happen :winkwink:

Now I'm off to buy some pre-seed so that there will be a sperm-friendly environment while BDing during this month's fertile period!!


----------



## lilly88

Sorry to hear that. I did that last month, felt sickness at random times and then AF showed up :-(

I've just posted a thread on the opk forum - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/o...vulate-opinions-test-please.html#post27008199 

Could someone have a look to tell me what it means? I'm on CD14 and no sign of O coming! There is a second line on the OPK but its no where near as dark as the control line :-(


----------



## zumbaloverr

I explained to OH that although it COULD take months to get pregnant, it could happen immediately (if we're lucky). To which he didn't have a response so I said "you know what, I'll put mirena back in until you feel more ready. Let's wait until the future" and he was very quick to say no no no don't do that. He keeps telling me he feels nervous about having a baby but then when I offer to wait he says no, it's what I want, he'll have nine months to prepare etc. etc. I think it's a confusing time for the poor guy. But hey, he doesn't want me back on BC and he wants to keep trying so... I'll take it!

I'm sorry to hear about AF showing up :/ There's always next cycle. I am currently where you were a few days/weeks ago. I'm listening to my body sooo much. I need to stop. ALTHOUGH since I hadn't stopped by any of the forums for a day or two, I wasn't really thinking about the pregnancy thing at all and then yesterday morning I felt so amazingly sick. OH kept saying something about the sounds my stomach was making and I could FEEL the throw up coming but it never happened. That only lasted for an hour or two. This morning, I feel fine although my boobs feel sore. Not in pain just.. sore. Like that were flopping around a lot or something (hehe!).

Lilly-- I think OPK's can be misleading (especially if they're the cheaper ones). Glad to hear that your DH is a bit more "on top" of things (haha!). Just to make sure you have all your bases covered, I would BD at least every other day. If you're doing that, it doesn't really matter WHEN you O because you'll be covered, right?


----------



## lilly88

zumbaloverr said:


> I explained to OH that although it COULD take months to get pregnant, it could happen immediately (if we're lucky). To which he didn't have a response so I said "you know what, I'll put mirena back in until you feel more ready. Let's wait until the future" and he was very quick to say no no no don't do that. He keeps telling me he feels nervous about having a baby but then when I offer to wait he says no, it's what I want, he'll have nine months to prepare etc. etc. I think it's a confusing time for the poor guy. But hey, he doesn't want me back on BC and he wants to keep trying so... I'll take it!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about AF showing up :/ There's always next cycle. I am currently where you were a few days/weeks ago. I'm listening to my body sooo much. I need to stop. ALTHOUGH since I hadn't stopped by any of the forums for a day or two, I wasn't really thinking about the pregnancy thing at all and then yesterday morning I felt so amazingly sick. OH kept saying something about the sounds my stomach was making and I could FEEL the throw up coming but it never happened. That only lasted for an hour or two. This morning, I feel fine although my boobs feel sore. Not in pain just.. sore. Like that were flopping around a lot or something (hehe!).
> 
> Lilly-- I think OPK's can be misleading (especially if they're the cheaper ones). Glad to hear that your DH is a bit more "on top" of things (haha!). Just to make sure you have all your bases covered, I would BD at least every other day. If you're doing that, it doesn't really matter WHEN you O because you'll be covered, right?

well that's what I'm hoping! He said he'll keep my levels "topped up" (disgusting) so I can't see why not. I truly have learnt to despise OPKs I have to say x x


----------



## VTfroggie

lilly88 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I did that last month, felt sickness at random times and then AF showed up :-(
> 
> I've just posted a thread on the opk forum - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/o...vulate-opinions-test-please.html#post27008199
> 
> Could someone have a look to tell me what it means? I'm on CD14 and no sign of O coming! There is a second line on the OPK but its no where near as dark as the control line :-(


Wish I could be of more help, but OPK's confuse the heck out of me. It's the sole reason I opted for the digital version. They may be more expensive, but they have a clear result. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that your O is just around the corner! In the mean time, as ZumbaLover said, keep up with the BDing every couple of days and you should be good regardless of what those silly OPKs say (or don't)!


----------



## VTfroggie

Thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing. 

Tomorrow is CD10 for me, so I'll be starting back with the OPKs tomorrow afternoon. I find that the pre-ovulation wait is much calmer for me than the post-ovulation wait. If nothing else, I'm enjoying my sanity for as long as it's willing to stick around :)


----------



## zumbaloverr

VTFroggie-- I've been awesome. I calculate that I'm abbboooouuuttt 11 dpo give or take a few and I have had literally every single symptom of pregnancy. I have extremely high hopes. I did test Saturday however it was (of course) too early. I got a BFN (used an FRER). I'll be waiting until Wednesday and then testing again and if I get another BFN, I will wait until the following Monday. The wait is killlllling me! When do you O?


----------



## lilly88

Hey

On 7DPO today - not feeling anything but wouldn't really expect to right now. Am trying not to get my hopes up for this one but it's making me totally miserable. I already feel out this month and just want AF to show her face so that I can get on with the next cycle. 

Sounds good zumbaloverr, let us know what it says! What are your pregnancy symptoms so far? 

xx


----------



## zumbaloverr

Let's see... so far I've had:

extreme tiredness at weird times (I'll go to bed super early and still want to take a nap-- I never used to nap)
I had really bad cramps last week. Thought I was getting Af. Got a teeennnyyy tiny amount of blood. Like MAYBE a drop, bright red. I can hope that was implantation bleeding. It happened at what I'm guess would be about 8 dpo. 
I've been super sensitive to some smells. Bacon makes me want to hurl no matter what time of the day it is. 
Sore boobs on and off. 
My stomach has been making some really weird grumbly sounds at all times.
I've been super emotional... for no reason. I cried because a clients change total came to $9.11 and it made me think of September 11th... I didn't even cry when 9/11 actually HAPPENED but for whatever reason it just made me so sad.
I've been sick pretty much every single morning (other than yesterday, yesterday I didn't get sick until later in the day).
Random dizzy spells.
I can't work out anymore. I tried to go running and got a horrible cramp so I decided to just walk, even that gave me a pinching feeling where I would normally get AF cramps and I now get out of breath from doing NOTHING. Literally. Walking to my car. I am (or was at least) in amazing shape. And now if I walk to my car too quickly, I feel out of breath.
My back has been hurting badly at random times. 
I've gotten a few headaches. Not sure if this is really a sign/symptom however for my entire life, I've never had head aches and now all of a sudden they're coming.
Normally, I HATE fast food but lately, it's the only thing I want to eat (IF I want to eat, I haven't really wanted to eat much lately)


That's all I can think of ATM. I really have been getting a lot of symptoms. I know I shouldn't do it but I feel pretty confident that I'm PG. We'll see though! I am starting to feel like maybe even Wednesday might be too early to test.

Lilly, why do you feel like you're out for the month? :nope:


----------



## lilly88

Jesus, if you're not pregnant you need to go to the doctors! 

I think I feel out partly due to no symptoms at all but also bevause I can be very negative! 

I've been driving myself mad the past two days. My back is currently very slightly hurting. Me and DH just went for a run and I had to stop as my back hurt but I did some box moving yesterday as we've just moved into a new house. So it could be that. I'm not having any sickness etc but tbh I wouldn't really expect to have too many symptoms as implantation might not even have happened!


----------



## zumbaloverr

Everyone is different. You COULD be PG and just not have enough hormones to get any symptoms yet. Not that you SHOULD be negative about it but maybe it's better to not get all excited because this way, if AF does show up, you won't be so sad and if you get a BFP, you'll be OVER THE MOON!!

And yes, I feel very excited to test on Wednesday it feels like it's so far away. I've just been trying to concentrate on my business and other stuff but it's so hard.

When I saw that the girl on the other thread you (lilly) and I follow got a BFP, it made me cry. I can't believe how crazy all these symptoms are. OH keeps saying that the baby must hate me with all the things it's been doing to me. Hopefully there IS a baby!! CAAANNN'TTT WAIIITTT!!!!!!!


----------



## lilly88

I know, I got a bit upset too but it was mainly jealousy :blush:

Yeah I know, I need to calm it down but it's on my mind like 96% of the time. 

Why is it just so hard? If something new is happening to our bodies, why don't we know right away? Like as soon as the egg is fertilised lol


----------



## zumbaloverr

Hahahaha I agree very much.


Right now is SUPER hard for me because with all these symptoms, I feel as though my body might be playing some horrible trick on me. But at the same time, there's no way I'm getting morning sickness every.single.day and am not PG... right?!! Grrrr-- can't wait until Wednesday.


----------



## VTfroggie

Ah, Zumbaloverr, all of your symptoms sound so *very* promising. I can't wait to find out what tomorrow's pregancny test holds for you. 

I agree Lilly, when something like fertilization occurs we should know right away! All of this waiting around for 2 weeks or more to get confirmation is just not right! Definitely don't go counting yourself out yet. Implantation probably hasn't occurred yet (but it should *hopefully* be right around the corner), so it's okay that you don't have any symptoms yet. I definitely agree with Zumba, much better to consider yourself not PG only to be surprised with a BFP, rather than get your hopes up when AF shows up!

If everything goes according to plan, I should O on Saturday. Negative OPKs the past couple of days, but you can be sure I'm jumping DH the minute that thing shows up positive :laugh2: After last cycle, DH now knows I'm not playing around anymore - my uterus needs to be put to good use! I'm also not taking any chances that we may miss our window (where as last cycle we were only able to BD once during my fertile window and that was the day of O). So far we've been BD-ing every 2-3 days since AF finished up and I want to keep it that way!

On a side note, DH's 31st birthday was yesterday. Focusing on him and his day was a great repreive - getting out of my head and thinking about something other than getting pregnant. I only kind of wish it had been during my TWW since I'll need the repreive even more then!


----------



## lilly88

VTfroggie said:


> Ah, Zumbaloverr, all of your symptoms sound so *very* promising. I can't wait to find out what tomorrow's pregancny test holds for you.
> 
> I agree Lilly, when something like fertilization occurs we should know right away! All of this waiting around for 2 weeks or more to get confirmation is just not right! Definitely don't go counting yourself out yet. Implantation probably hasn't occurred yet (but it should *hopefully* be right around the corner), so it's okay that you don't have any symptoms yet. I definitely agree with Zumba, much better to consider yourself not PG only to be surprised with a BFP, rather than get your hopes up when AF shows up!
> 
> If everything goes according to plan, I should O on Saturday. Negative OPKs the past couple of days, but you can be sure I'm jumping DH the minute that thing shows up positive :laugh2: After last cycle, DH now knows I'm not playing around anymore - my uterus needs to be put to good use! I'm also not taking any chances that we may miss our window (where as last cycle we were only able to BD once during my fertile window and that was the day of O). So far we've been BD-ing every 2-3 days since AF finished up and I want to keep it that way!
> 
> On a side note, DH's 31st birthday was yesterday. Focusing on him and his day was a great repreive - getting out of my head and thinking about something other than getting pregnant. I only kind of wish it had been during my TWW since I'll need the repreive even more then!

Well I'm feeling literally zilch so I know just want AF to come so that we can start a new cycle :cry:

Can't wait to hear Zumbaloverr's results! 

I'm sure your DH doesn't mind you jumping on him :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## zumbaloverr

Got a BFN!!!!!! Called my doctor to request a blood test and she said I had to wait until four weeks after having mirena removed. I asked if there's ANYTHING I can do right now (Hcg tests... just anything) and she said nope. Just wait. Do nothing. Grrrr.

Getting sick wouldn't matter if I was PG. But getting sick and not knowing is driving me insane. And I keep crying. So annoying!

I drank a chai latte today by accident. Wasn't even considering the caffiiene. Do you think if I am PG, that would harm the little guy/girl?

Honestly... the TWW was hard but I got through it. But a four week wait... this is excruciating.


----------



## VTfroggie

Any updates Zumbalover? I can't imagine what having to wait an additional 2 weeks for an answer. Hopefully the HPT's will turn up positive long before that!

As far as caffeine goes, I've read that you can consume up to (I think) 300 mg/day during pregnancy without ill effects on the baby, so I don't think 1 chai latte did any harm.


----------



## VTfroggie

Just checking in. I recall reading on another thread that Zumba had taken a few days break from BnB. Any updates for us? 

Lilly, how are you faring?


----------



## lilly88

Had a few BFNs and then AF showed her face on Tuesday evening unfortunately :cry: - how are you doing? x


----------



## zumbaloverr

Hi Froggie-- I did decide to take a break from Bnb because I was getting too emotional. 

I'm still getting all those symptoms. Actually I get more every day. I thought I was getting AF on Tuesday night because I was getting cramps however... no AF. That made me feel both anxious and happy. My boobs are sore, I'm getting sick every morning, I'm so tired, I've been crying about everything... but still BFN's. I'm starting to wonder if maybe it's just withdrawl symptoms from mirena however of everyone I've found online who has had mirena, no one has had all of these symptoms and NOT been PG. I can't wait until the 23rd so I can go and see my doctor.

How are you doing Froggie?


----------



## VTfroggie

lilly88 said:


> Had a few BFNs and then AF showed her face on Tuesday evening unfortunately :cry: - how are you doing? x

Sorry to hear that AF showed up for you :hugs: So disappointing when the witch shows, but at least you can move on to being hopeful for this cycle!




zumbaloverr said:


> Hi Froggie-- I did decide to take a break from Bnb because I was getting too emotional.
> 
> I'm still getting all those symptoms. Actually I get more every day. I thought I was getting AF on Tuesday night because I was getting cramps however... no AF. That made me feel both anxious and happy. My boobs are sore, I'm getting sick every morning, I'm so tired, I've been crying about everything... but still BFN's. I'm starting to wonder if maybe it's just withdrawl symptoms from mirena however of everyone I've found online who has had mirena, no one has had all of these symptoms and NOT been PG. I can't wait until the 23rd so I can go and see my doctor.
> 
> How are you doing Froggie?

I figured you were taking a break for a reason similar to that. I've notice that I'm only showing up to check the forum for brief periods during my current TWW. Between that and having stuff to do I feel a lot calmer than I did during the last TWW and I'm not symptom spotting, which is good for my sanity!

Sorry to hear that you are still getting BFNs. It seems like it may be good news that all of these symptoms are continuing on despite the BFNs. I know you must be looking forward to the Doc's thoughts. Only a few more days, then hopefully you'll be returning to update us with some amazing, happy news!


I'm currently playing the TWW game. Today is 8 DPO for me. I haven't really had any symptoms (other than some blood spotted CM on 4 and 5 dpo, which my records indicate I also had last month - so maybe this is normal for my cycle) and my chart temps are pretty inline with where they were last month. So for now I'm just trucking along. No sense in worrying for a few more days, I suppose. At this point I'm just happy to know that we DTD multiple times leading up to (and after) day of O, so there's a higher chance of a BFP this time compared to last time!


----------



## zumbaloverr

FXed!!!

I had some cramps that started off as cramps but then became a pulling sort of feeling last night. I think its a great sign!!!


----------



## lilly88

I must say, I've had a break from the boards for the last week or so as I was getting myself stressed. When AF showed I realised I just needed to chill out and take a break! 

Am CD7 now and hoping to O this time next week! Have been taking folic acid and evening primrose oil to help with EWCM! 

If we don't catch this cycle, then we're out for next month as DH is away when I O and there's no chance of it! So it'll be July (when we're running one of our businesses in France!) that we can next try again! 

DH is just so excited and feels like he's letting me down when AF arrived. Poor love. 

It's good you're not symptom spotting too much Froggie, it can drive even the most sane woman absolutely nuts!


----------



## zumbaloverr

I started to read what to expect and it has me nervoua. Based on what my HCG levels should be... there no reason I shouldnt be getting a BFP if I am PG. Granted... I havent tested with a not cheap test since last thursday. I'm going to test again tomorrow but I have a feeling if I am PG... something is wrong.


----------



## VTfroggie

Hopefully you and your DH are successful this cycle, Lilly! Fx'ed that that's the case so that you don't have to miss a month.


Really hoping that all of your signs are actually the result of a pregnancy and that you are one of those unlucky few that doesn't get a BFP on a HPT until later into the pregnancy, Zumba. Everything seems to be in good order (other than the BFNs), based on what you've described to date. Tomorrow's the big day - do you have an appointment or is that when you're able to make the appt to go in and get some answers?


----------



## zumbaloverr

Well that was supposed to be when I was able to make an appointment however I called and spoke with a nurse and she said she isnt at all surprised I'm getting BFNs and she wants me to wait another week and if still no AF then test on a cheap hpt (she said if you're far enough along they work just as well) and if its positive call for confirmatory blood work and if its negative then keep waiting. Now I feel much more calm about waiting because she told me it is most normal to still get BFNs at where I am amd that it sounds as if I'm PG


----------



## VTfroggie

I'd find it a bit frustrating if I had to continue waiting before even making an appointment, but I guess maybe it makes sense (since they see these types of things all the time). It's definitely promising that she says everything sounds positive for you being pregnant. Now, if those HPTs would just give you a BFP so you can rest easy!!!!


----------



## zumbaloverr

Yeahh I'm not even stressed about it anymore. She said all of these are not even symptoms of withdrawl from mirena. Great sign. I'm just reading up for the baby and trying to eat well and not feel sick. Where are you in your cycle froggie?


----------



## VTfroggie

AF arrived on Saturday night (right on time). I had a feeling fairly early on in the TWW that it was a no-go this month, despite doing everything just right, and I was content with that. Then Friday I started reading where a number of women get no pregnancy symptoms for the first month or so of pregnancy, so I began reconsidering my "no-go" situation and started getting hopeful. Should have just gone with my original instinct! 

Had my short monthly round of depression (on Saturday night) at the sight of AF. Poor DH will be glad when we get a BFP, if for no other reason than to not have to deal with me being so dispappointed - mainly b/c nothing he tries to do to cheer me up works in the hours after AF shows. Plus he's starting to blame himself, when really it's no ones fault. We're doing everything right and just have to trust that nature is going to take its course (hopefully sooner, rather than later!).

So today is CD4 for me, just 11 more days 'til ovulation!


----------



## zumbaloverr

I'm so sorry to hear that froggie :/


----------



## lilly88

How's everyone doing? I'm 8DPO today and obviously don't feel any different! Still not feeling positive it's our month and to make me even more depressed my friend, who is slightly ahead of me in DPO, emailed me this morning to tell me she had spotting on Saturday. Wish I had at least one symptom!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## VTfroggie

I know exactly how you feel, Lilly! I was doing my best not to symptom spot last cycle, but kept hoping for some symptom that I just couldn't ignore. Hopefully it is your month and you are just one that doesn't get symptoms until your further along!

I'm on CD10. I was checking my CP earlier and while doing so saw some EWCM. It seems to have appeared earlier than in my last 2 cycles, so I'm wondering if I'll be O'ing earlier this time around. I'll start OPK's tomorrow to see..


----------



## lilly88

I went OPK mad last month and it was constantly on my mind. I was so obsessed I basically dehydrated myself for three days lol because I didn't want it to be diluted for the tests! 

I'm now 9DPO and have had a bit of pink cm twice today.......... so hope this is it x x


----------



## zumbaloverr

Aww good luck!! I'm hopeful for you.

This cycle I feel a lot more calm. I dont think I'm going to go crazy this tww because I know that for me it could very possibly be a threeww for AF. This is my first time not being on BC since I was 14. It's great to learn my body again!


----------



## VTfroggie

lilly88 said:


> I went OPK mad last month and it was constantly on my mind. I was so obsessed I basically dehydrated myself for three days lol because I didn't want it to be diluted for the tests!
> 
> I'm now 9DPO and have had a bit of pink cm twice today.......... so hope this is it x x

Fx'ed for you!!!




zumbaloverr said:


> Aww good luck!! I'm hopeful for you.
> 
> This cycle I feel a lot more calm. I dont think I'm going to go crazy this tww because I know that for me it could very possibly be a threeww for AF. This is my first time not being on BC since I was 14. It's great to learn my body again!

Awww, based on your comment I'm guessing it turned out there was no BFP (I have been staying away from this site almost 100%, simply to maintain my sanity. This is the only thread I've been checking in on lately). Sorry to hear that, but it's good that you are getting to know your body again and will now *hopefully* know what to expect in the future.


----------



## lilly88

Well I tested last night and obviously it was a BFN. I was only 10DPO, it was evening and my wee was quite diluted! Why did I do it?!


----------



## lilly88

AF came last night :-( 

At least I'll have a shot next month as it's started early when DH goes away on cd13...... I hope. How is everyone?


----------



## VTfroggie

So sorry to hear the witch showed again, Lilly! But I'm glad that you're not out this cycle due to your DH being away.

I'm so confused this month! I'm currently 1-4 DPO. From CD 11-CD 15 I've gotten negative OPKs (forgot to test on CD10, but normally get a postitive on CD 14). Based on my CM, I'm about 4 DPO, but my temps show something more along the lines of 1-2 DPO. Based on past cycles, I should have O'ed yesterday. We've been BD'ing at least every other day since CD9, so there's a chance, regardless of my actual O date, but it's no less frustrating. 

Since my temps are jumping higher, I don't think I'll waste any more OPKs this cycle. I'll just assume I missed my surge and I did what I could, but I'm not feeling very hopeful that this month is going to end positive. It's amazing how having additional info (CM, OPKs, temps, etc) can make you feel less successful than just going with the flow and finding out one way or another at the end of the cycle.


----------



## zumbaloverr

I am not sure when I O'd. Based on my ovulation tracker, if I had a NORMAL cycle then I would O tomorrow however last cycle was obviously longer than 28 days. I was feeling some pinching pains on Sunday in my lower abdomin. Wondering if that was O pain.

Because I went so crazy last month, I decided not to temp or use OPKs or any of that simply for our sanity. I only allowed myself to look at the O app on my phone which I'm pretty positive is off.

We BD'ed last Thurs, Fri, Sat and then again yesterday. I hope we didnt miss our chance by skipping Sunday however I've felt no symptoms so far and am NOT going to start looking for them and am NOT going to test unless AF is an entire week late. Will power!


----------



## lilly88

Froggie - you may have ovulated earlier than you thought or even just missed the surge on the days you did test? We're not using OPKs this month (as hard as that will be for me) as there's no point really if I know he's going away on a certain day. OPKs won't help me then! 

Zumba - do you know the normal length of your cycle now? Did you get cycles when you had the mirena? I think if you don't know when exactly O will be, BD every other day? 

Hopefully this will be our month ladies!

I realise this smiley has nothing to do with my post but I saw it on another and it made me laugh out loud so I thought I'd share it to spread some cheer! :holly:


----------



## VTfroggie

I have a gut feeling that I ovulated earlier than normal. I'll know for sure once AF shows in a couple of weeks, unless of course she doesn't show in which case I won't care when I ovulated!

Zumba, I agree with Lilly. If you aren't sure when you O, attempt to BD every other day at least until it gets close to the time you likely O'ed last month. I never get cramping, pinching or other obvious signs associated with my O, so I'm no help in that department. But, I dare say that if you did O on Sunday, then you stand a really good chance of having caught the egg.

Lilly, thanks for sharing the smiley. It definitely made me LOL!


----------



## lilly88

Gosh I am so miserable this morning. I came into work to an email from my friend telling me she got a BFP this morning, I've got lunch with her today and I'm struggling to build the enthusiasm which is terrible of me. We started trying exactly the same day and I really thought I'd be pregnant before her. 

:cry::cry:


----------



## VTfroggie

I'm so sorry Lilly! :hugs: I haven't run into this, so I can only imagine what you must be feeling right now. I know it can't be easy for you. 

I know last cycle wasn't it for you, but there's still time for you to get our BFP so that you both can share most of your pregnancy together. I know your OH is going to be away for a portion of this cycle, but the possibility is still there. Sending you lots of baby dust to help out and hopefully make it a reality!
:dust::dust:​


----------



## lilly88

Thanks Froggie, I'm CD6 now and DH goes away on CD13 (a week today!) so we're going to BD like mad before he goes! I usually O around that time anyway so can't see why we wouldn't have a normal shot at it. Then he gets back on the 3rd July and we're away again on the 4th (which is when next AF is due) so I'm hoping I can greet him at the door with some good news! :winkwink:

How are you doing? How many dpo are you now? 

:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## EMC00P

*New to this site, but feeling a little anxious. Hubby and I are TTC #1. Had "old blood" the day before my period, which only lasted 3 days. Normally, I don't have"old blood" at all, my periods last between 4-5 days and my last day was very light, which is unlike the usual. My husband and I have already gone through 1 MC about a year ago. We are hoping to be one of the lucky ones soon.*


----------



## zumbaloverr

Welcome to the group EM. I'm sorry to hear about your MC. You said you had old blood the day before AF-- does that mean AF came?

Froggie and Lilly--

I'm going a little crazy and need some one to talk me down.

So when I went to the doctors and found out I wasn't PG (which I suspected because I was bleeding heavily), they drew my blood then gave me a sono and said they didn't see anything and then the DR came in and said that the sono tech didn't think I was PG but that my blood work should come back in 3-4 days and they'd call me to confirm. I was bleeding heavily so I just... thought it was a period. Well two days later I got a call from a nurse saying that they were confirming my appointment for a sono for Monday (which was the orginal date planned before I started bleeding and they brought me in early). I told her I'd come in two days ago and she just said okay and got off the phone. Then I never got a call with my blood test results and I'm a new patient so I sort of feel as though they forgot about me.

AF lasted four days, light spotting day 1, heavy bleeding days 2 & 3, and then back to light spotting. I assumed it was due to it being my first AF since Mirena however I've never had such a light flow nor so short.

So we went back to TTC with BD'ing and my head was in suuuuuch a better place. No more symptom spotting. I continued to have the same symptoms but just assumed it was my body reacting to mirena. 

Then three days ago I had such intense pain (especially when I stood) in my ribs, down the side of my abdomin and then around my low low belly. Had it yesterday too along with the usual morning sickness. So last night I was laying in bed and I FOUND MY FIRST STRETCH MARK. I was obviouslu pretty shocked. I don't mean to brag or anything but I am a fitness instructor for a living, I eat impeciably and I work out ALL the time. I know I'm not growing or gaining weight. I thought my eyes must be deceiving me so I started yelling to OH who came in, laughed and confirmed. I kept asking if he was sure it wasnt there before and he said he knows my body inside and out and it's new. 

So this morning I woke up with the usual nasea, boob pain, and heart burn and I keep staring at that stretch mark. Ladies, I'm freaking out here. What the F is going on??! Can either of you shed some light so I calm down?


----------



## lilly88

Don't mean to read and run (I'm actually going for a run now lol) but have you taken a hpt? If you do and it's negative then the symptoms are either the stress you're going through or something unrelated which you need to see someone about.

let me know whether you do a test!!!!


----------



## zumbaloverr

I have not done a test yet because IF I did get AF (which all signs point to) then AF shouldn't come for another week and a half. As you know, I tested early last month a ton and drove myself crazy with BFNs. This time around I'd rathet wait until AF is a week late and THEN test. I'm much more calm now, just pissed that I have stretch marks and am not even PG!!! 

I was hoping you'd just sayvit's definetly a reaction to mirena however I know that you, of course, can't say that for sure. CHANES are that it's mirena and I don't want to stress myself out again so I'm not going to over think it. 

Have fun on your run!!


----------



## VTfroggie

EMC00P said:


> *New to this site, but feeling a little anxious. Hubby and I are TTC #1. Had "old blood" the day before my period, which only lasted 3 days. Normally, I don't have"old blood" at all, my periods last between 4-5 days and my last day was very light, which is unlike the usual. My husband and I have already gone through 1 MC about a year ago. We are hoping to be one of the lucky ones soon.*

Welcome to the site and to our little group! Have you recently gotten off any type of birth control or have you and your DH been TTC for a while? I only ask about the BC b/c I noticed that my periods were lighter and shorter than I recall them being before I started using BC.

I'm so sorry to hear about your previous miscarriage. Please let us know where you are in your cycle and anything else you wish to share. We're all here to support one another through this (sometimes frustrating) process!


----------



## lilly88

Yes welcome EM! When was the last time you took a HPT? 

Back from my run now and can just about walk! 

Zumba - It might not be a stretch mark!! If you do all the stuff you do I can't see how you could get one, escpecially if you haven't put on weight?


----------



## VTfroggie

Zumba, I'd recommend calling back the doctors office and seeing if they've gotten your results back from the blood test. Kind of weird that they wouldn't call you back once their received the results, but you never know...

The fact that you are still having the same symptoms seems odd to me, if you are indeed not pregnant. I guess it could be due to Mirena. I was on the pill and didn't really have any symptoms during the months that followed, but I'm sure there are plenty of differences between the 2 BC options that might explain the symptoms (or lack there of) during the transition period.

I know they say it's rare, but you can get your period while pregnant. I would wait on the HPT until after you hear back about your results. If the tech only said you weren't pregnant based on the sonogram, there's still a tiny chance. And as Lilly said, if the blood results come back negative, I'd talk to your doctor about all of the symptoms that you are having so you can find out what might be causing them.


----------



## VTfroggie

I've decided to take the conservative route and say that I'm currently 6 DPO. Since my mechanisms for pinpointing ovulation were over the place this month, I decided it's probably best to just go with the date I typically O. That way I'm not expecting AF earlier than normal, thus getting my hopes up b/c my calculations were a few days off. 

This morning I had a .5 degree temp spike compared to my "normal" temps (97.99, while I normally hover around 97.5). At this point I'm not getting my hopes up, since we got a new kitten last weekend and he decided to stay in the bed and wake me up to play every time he woke up - so I didn't have a consistent sleep pattern. Plus it seems to me its slightly too early (assuming 6 dpo) to have a rise in temperature. At this point I'm just waiting to see what tomorrow brings before trying to read too much into it.

Other than the temperature, I'm having no symptoms. Well, unless you count muscle soreness and lower back tightness - but I think that has more to do with yesterday's workout than with anything related to a possible pregnancy.


----------



## lilly88

That's cute that you got a new kitten! 

i know you don't want to get your hopes up and I'm the same in the TWW, but try to remain positive! 

Do you do OPKs too or just bbt'ing?


----------



## EMC00P

zumbaloverr - AF did show up but only lasted for 3 days. Normally, 4-5 days with old blood at the end as well, which has never happened before.

Froggie - I have not been on any BC for almost 10 years now. DH and I have been trying for a few months. I'm on CD 10, O should be here on day 19.

Lilly - I haven't taken one in months since my periods have been regular.


----------



## VTfroggie

Thought I'd check in this morning. I need someone to make me stop symptom spotting! I was so good about not doing it last month and I've tried so hard to ignore everything that's been going on this month because I don't want to be even more disappointed when AF shows. The thing is, the things I've been noticing aren't in my head, they've been going on for days now and I can't exactly ignore them.

The major things that stick out to me are:

5-8 DPO I had light pink colored CM, sometimes with small blood spots. It's not abnormal for this to happen during my cycle for 2 days around 5 DPO, but it's random and and doesn't appear at each CM check for 4 days. I'm awful about over-checking my CM (I probably check like 5x a day - hey, it could become fertile :winkwink:). Plus, 6 DPO after DH and I DTD, there was copious amounts of light blood. We didn't do anything out of the ordinary, so I'm not sure I can attribute the blood to the sex.
While DTD on 6 DPO, my left nipple was super sensitive and I told DH that he had to avoid touching it. The right one was sensitive, but not nearly as much. The sensitivity hung around the next day, but has since become non-existent.
The last 3 nights I've had trouble falling asleep. 6 DPO was the worst (took 4 hours for me to finally fall asleep), despite having an exhaustive day. 7 and 8 DPO, it's taken me a minimum of an 1.5 hours to fall asleep. compared with me typically passing out within 10-15 of my head hitting the pillow.
 7 DPO through this morning I've had mild cramping and bloating. I normally don't get much of this until the day of AF showing. 

So, I'm currently 9 DPO and my app shows that AF should show on Saturday. I'm not expecting her until the PM, since that seems to be the norm, which is going to make for an excruciating next 5 days! I'm even gotten to the point where I'm seriously contemplating taking an HPT early. But I'm one of those that absolutely doesn't want to test before AF is due. 

Can I really be making all of this stuff up? Logically I suppose a lot of it could be pre-AF symptoms and I just don't want to believe it!


----------



## VTfroggie

Zumba, have you heard back about your blood test yet?


----------



## lilly88

VTfroggie said:


> Thought I'd check in this morning. I need someone to make me stop symptom spotting! I was so good about not doing it last month and I've tried so hard to ignore everything that's been going on this month because I don't want to be even more disappointed when AF shows. The thing is, the things I've been noticing aren't in my head, they've been going on for days now and I can't exactly ignore them.
> 
> The major things that stick out to me are:
> 
> 5-8 DPO I had light pink colored CM, sometimes with small blood spots. It's not abnormal for this to happen during my cycle for 2 days around 5 DPO, but it's random and and doesn't appear at each CM check for 4 days. I'm awful about over-checking my CM (I probably check like 5x a day - hey, it could become fertile :winkwink:). Plus, 6 DPO after DH and I DTD, there was copious amounts of light blood. We didn't do anything out of the ordinary, so I'm not sure I can attribute the blood to the sex.
> While DTD on 6 DPO, my left nipple was super sensitive and I told DH that he had to avoid touching it. The right one was sensitive, but not nearly as much. The sensitivity hung around the next day, but has since become non-existent.
> The last 3 nights I've had trouble falling asleep. 6 DPO was the worst (took 4 hours for me to finally fall asleep), despite having an exhaustive day. 7 and 8 DPO, it's taken me a minimum of an 1.5 hours to fall asleep. compared with me typically passing out within 10-15 of my head hitting the pillow.
> 7 DPO through this morning I've had mild cramping and bloating. I normally don't get much of this until the day of AF showing.
> 
> So, I'm currently 9 DPO and my app shows that AF should show on Saturday. I'm not expecting her until the PM, since that seems to be the norm, which is going to make for an excruciating next 5 days! I'm even gotten to the point where I'm seriously contemplating taking an HPT early. But I'm one of those that absolutely doesn't want to test before AF is due.
> 
> Can I really be making all of this stuff up? Logically I suppose a lot of it could be pre-AF symptoms and I just don't want to believe it!

Ok, so the sleeping thing could well be down to stress of TTC, a couple of months ago when I was SS and thought I might be PG, I was waking up super early and tired all the time etc but obviously I got a BFN that month. 

Re the sore nips, that could well be a symptom! 

The light blood after DTD is a positive sign in that it could be IB, but if you get a BFN this month I would definitely go to the doctors about that as it could be something more serious? 

I really hope this is your month and I know it's so hard not to SS but you have to try and keep strong until Saturday (or order some ICs and test when they get there!). 

I'm CD11 today, DH goes away Thursday so I'm hoping to O soon....... 

FX'd for you Froggie! 

x x


----------



## VTfroggie

So, I caved and went to the dollar tree tonight. Left with 4 HPTs. Going to test tomorrow morning. I figure I need to get it out of my system. After almost 2 full months of barely checking this forum (outside of this thread), I got absolutely no work done today b/c I was too busy reading every thread I could mouse click on!

*Morning update*: Tested this morning with FMU. All I got was a lot of empty white space staring back at me. I figured it'd be too early anyways, but I've at least got the testing out of my system, so I feel much better! Hopefully it'll hold me over until Sunday! 

I've had 2 consecutive days of temperature decreases (with nothing out of the ordinary sleep-wise). I've been holding at ~97.5 post-O this cycle, but yesterday was 97.21 and today was 97.06. I typically don't have a temperature drop until the morning after AF arrives, so hopefully this drop is a positive thing and my temps are back on the rise tomorrow.


----------



## lilly88

So, are you testing yet?? Let me know what happens!! FX'd for you! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## VTfroggie

lilly88 said:


> So, are you testing yet?? Let me know what happens!! FX'd for you!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Guess my earlier "a lot of empty white space staring back at me" was kind of confusing. DH thought so too when I told him the same thing this morning. He asked if I meant it was a false positive. 

I did test this morning and got a BFN. Not even the hint of an evap line. But that's okay, I'm still feeling very positive that this is our month. I'm going to do my best to hold out on any more tests until Sunday morning. We'll see how that goes :winkwink:


----------



## VTfroggie

Ugh, should have known! If you'll recall, I was all screwed up this month b/c I had 4 days of EWCM, temps showed a slightly later O date in comparison with my EWCM, and from CD 11-15 (b/c I forgot on CD 10), I got neg OPKs when I typically get a positive on CD 14.

I've been cramping like mad all day today, but looked at it as potential implantation and I was perfectly fine with it. Then I went to the restroom after lunch and it turns out the :witch: had made her appearance. Grrrrr! So I guess I O'ed 3 days earlier than I expected to. I'm also going to have to put more stock in what my CM is telling me vs. waiting around for a positive OPK. Final thing to note: the last time I tested early, AF came that afternoon. I'm starting to notice a trend here... No more early testing for me! 

On the plus side, I'm 3 days closer to my next fertile period than I would have been had I O'ed on my normal cycle date.


----------



## VTfroggie

Lilly, how are you doing now that DH is away? Did you O before he left? And when does he get back?

Zumba and EMC, any updates?


----------



## lilly88

hey

Yeah, miss him but hopefully he'll come back to some good news! I O'd on Friday and the last time we BD'd was last Wednesday morning so I'm hoping there's still a good chance as his little swimmers can survive for 5-7 days! 

It was weird, on Friday night i had some bleeding and then I did an OPK and it was positive and then all day Saturday I had pains on my right side really low. Never had O bleeding before but apparently it's when the follicle ruptures and the egg is released. Though I thought that when you get a positive OPK you O after that and not before/during? What do you think? 

Anyway, will test on the 3rd...... AF is due 4th! 

Sorry to hear AF showed. We did without the OPKs this month (other than Friday) as the last couple of months I think we've been BD'ing too late and waiting for the positive OPK. What day are you on now?


----------



## lilly88

P.s sorry, he went on Thursday morning and is back on the 3rd!

Is it Maryland you live in? I did Race Across America in 2011 and we finished in Anapolis!


----------



## VTfroggie

I've always understood it as you O after the OPK. Most things say 12-48 hours after the positive. I feel like I may O the same day that I get a positive OPK based on temps (and Fertility Friend typically agrees with this logic), so perhaps I'm always catching the end of my surge. Are you sure that you O'ed Friday and not Saturday? Fx'ed for you either way. It would be AMAZING if your hubby came back to a positive HPT!

I do live in Maryland, about 30 miles west of Baltimore. I'm on CD 6 today. 

I can't believe that I didn't know until this cycle that CD 1 is based on when in the day AF starts (if it starts before noon, CD 1 = day of AF; if it starts after noon, CD 1 = next day). AF typically starts for me after 2:00 pm, but I've always thought that the day AF shows is CD 1, no matter what time it is. Not that any of this really matters that much for me - it only pushes everything forward 1 day when I look back on old charts and stuff. 

I feel like I'm rambling about nothing, but the reason that I bring this up is that DH and I are going to try following the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month as close as possible, which suggests DTD every other day starting on CD 8. So I guess it's good to know when CD 8 actually is. My calendar shows I should O on July 4th, so hopefully that's the case. Unfortunately we won't be following SMEP precisely b/c I'll be heading OOT for the weekend on the evening of July 4th, so we'll miss DTD on the third consecutive day post +OPK, but should catch the last day of the plan when I get back on Sunday.


----------



## zumbaloverr

Hi ladies!!

Sorry for the prolonged absence. After last month, all the baby talk was starting to drive me a bit mad. It was nice to have a little break but I have still been checking up every so often just for this one thread 

I thought I'd drop in to give you a quick update:

Called DR's office last week and found out that my blood test came back negative which means that ALL of those crazy symptoms were from Mirena's removal. Obviously, I was disappointed by that was a month ago so now I am back in the game!

Because of how late my period was, I calculated a 35 day cycle (day one being the first day without mirena NOT the first day of my last period). According to what I've read online, a long first cycle after mirena is completely normal and nothing to be alarmed about. AF lasted Wednesday the 29th of May until Tuesday the 4th of June however the last two days were lighter. That is a regular AF for me (or rather, what a regular cycle used to be like for me PRIOR to Mirena). 

I used to be as regular as clock-work so now that I finally got a period (and all the symptoms stopped etc.), I'm assuming that my body is on it's way back to normal. If it IS back to normal and I have a 28 day cycle then I O'd on the 12th however if my cycles are now a ridiculous 35 days, I O'd somewhere around the 19th. Because I believe my cycles are a bit more regular now, we BD'ed on the 4th, the 6th, the 7th, the 8th, the 10th, the 11th, the 12th, the 20th and the 22nd. 

If I have a 28 day cycle, AF should begin tomorrow. If I have a 35 day cycle, AF should begin on Friday July 6th... and obviously it could begin anywhere between the two. 

As for figuring out my cycle, it obviously would've been easier if I had temped or used OPK's however after the craziness of last month, I really needed this break. It has been good for me to not be obsessing. 

I have not had much by way of symptoms although I haven't really been paying attention. The only thing to really note is that my boobs have grown to a CRAZY size (my bras don't even fit) in the last week or so! I got a stretch mark on the top of one of them because they grew so fast. They have been hurting a bit, not much (especially bad if I take my bra off like for sleeping). Other than that, everything has been normal and of course, the boobs growing could have easily been more withdrawal symptoms from mirena. 

Of course, I am hoping that this is our month however if my body needs to wait another few months, I would not be upset as maybe that is what's best for the someday baby.

I'm really sorry that AF showed when you were hoping it was your month Froggie :-( and Lilly, FX'ed that your OH's little swimmers lasted right up until you had the O pain/bleeding. MAYBE it was implantation bleeding ;-)


----------



## lilly88

Zumba- Glad to hear you're more relaxed. Hopefully you've O'd!!! When will you do a test or will you wait AF out? 

Was pretty sad to see AF again but hopefully i'll find out next week whether it's been sucessful.... 

I had mine out in January and my body is only just getting back to normal! 

Froggie - I didn't know that re AF starting! Mine ALWAYS starts in the late afternoon and I have always counted that as CD1! So that means that I probably O'd on day 13/14 rather than 14/15! Not that it makes a difference I guess! 

I don't know why i obsess over when i actually O'd as in reality i guess it doesn't matter - i think i obsess because I want to know how close I am to testing! Though I'm already seriously nervous about testing - will wait until 3rd when DH is back....... OR I'll test way sooner than that because i'm impatient lol! 

We're going to do SMEP if this month isn't sucessful. It's not a good idea for us to try and cram BD'ing in just because we feel like we should every night for a week and then we both end up nearly broken!


----------



## zumbaloverr

I am going to wait until friday July 5th to test as that is the latest AF could possibly show. I'm not that worried, don't think I'm PG simce my body is still regulating.

Sorry to hear about AF but O'ing earlier than you thought it a great thing since your OH was gone when you thought you'd O'd, right?

Oh and what's SMEP?


----------



## VTfroggie

Zumba - Sorry to hear that the last month or so has been nothing more than your body getting back to normal. Silly BC throwing things out of whack the minute we're off of it. I completely understand the need for a break from all things baby from time to time, but I'm glad to know that you are taking things in stride. If nothing else, TTC is not for the faint of heart!

SMEP is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" (https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/). It's basically a DTD plan to give you the greatest chance for getting pregnant when the odds are already stacked against us each month. Today is CD8 for me, so it'll be day 1 of following SMEP. Keeping my fingers crossed that 1) we stick with it and 2) that it works the first time around!

Lilly, I'm super excited and waiting on pins and needles here during your TWW. Can't wait for the 3rd to see what your test shows!


----------



## lilly88

Hellooo

I'm 6dpo today and yesterday I had to have a smear test :wacko:

I had it done about 8.30am and then at about 6.30pm last night for about 30 seconds I had a really deep cramp but I don't know whether that was from the smear or a potential little eggy shoving it's way into my lining! What do you think? I had no bleeding at all. 

Zumba - sorry I probably mis typed that. AF hasn't shown for this cycle yet. Still another week to go! It's so hard to stop myself testing ALREADY as I'm at home alone all the time and no one to give me crazy looks lol! 

VT - Thanks for the link, we're going away on the 4th for two weeks and I'll be making sure we follow this to the letter if AF shows. If she doesn't, I'm taking a break from BD'ing lol!!


----------



## lilly88

How's everyone doing? 

I'm 9dpo today...........


----------



## VTfroggie

So close to your testing date, Lilly! I know you have got to be looking forward to that and to your hubby coming home! I've still got my fingers crossed for you. Really hoping this is your month! Have you had any signs/symptoms or other things occur since the cramp a few days ago? 


I'm on CD12 today. Negative OPKs since CD10, but I figure tomorrow I might get a postitive even though my calendar is saying ovulation should be on CD15. I say this because I've had 4 solid days of EWCM and typically only get 4 days of it. The mucinex I've been taking has lead to a LOT of CM though, so I'm guessing I might of started seeing the EWCM earlier than normal as a result. Plus, my temps are still low. Been sticking with SMEP so far and hoping it helps the lil sperms catch an egg!


----------



## lilly88

did you get your +OPK today?? I hope so! 

Well i was desperately trying not to SS but that all went out the window. Up until today I have been getting back ache and shooting pains in my boobs (but they're not sore) and waves of nausea and a few pressure pains but they're in my left and right ovaries not in the middle! But unfortunately all these things could be AF coming. I think she's due Saturday :cry:

I've got everything crossed for you! I think SMEP will make this your month! we're going to do it next month!


----------



## VTfroggie

I really hate that pre-AF symptoms are so similar to early pregnancy symptoms. I'm still holding out hope for you, Lilly! Tomorrow's testing day, right? You'll have to let us know how it goes. Wishing you lots of :dust:!!

No positive OPK today for me... but I swear I'm getting some signs that O may be coming (cramping and bloating), so I almost feel like I may have missed the surge. Since I use digital OPKs, I've swapped to testing with FMU this time around. It alleviates the need keeping my water intake at bay and holding for a minimum of 4 hours, neither of which I'm a fan of doing. But after last month I feel like I'm never going to get a positive. At least my temps were still low this morning (actually they dipped) so at least I haven't missed O. On one hand I'm tempted to BD again today, even though it's an off day for SMEP, but on the other hand I'm worried that I'm burning DH out with all of the sex!


----------



## lilly88

Well I was going to test tomorrow but AF isn't due until Sunday so I think I might hold out (if I can!). 

I think you've definitely missed the surge if you're using FMU. We opted for no OPKs this month purely because 1. they were stressing me and 2 I was dehydrated lol!


----------



## zumbaloverr

Hi ladies-- lilly I'm so excited for you to test!! Those signs all sound like good news to me... are those normal PMS symptoms for you?

I am on day 35 of this cycle, AF is 6 days late. I am hopeful however I have a sinking feeling that I'm not PG. I have been having light light light cramps on and off for a few days now. I will get one and think its my period but then it foes away.

I COULD name a bunch of other symptoma but I've been being good and NOT SS. I am testing on Friday if there still is no sign of AF... that would be 9 days late which I think is safe enough that of I am lucky enough to be PG, it would show when I POAS. We'll see!!


----------



## VTfroggie

lilly88 said:


> Well I was going to test tomorrow but AF isn't due until Sunday so I think I might hold out (if I can!).
> 
> I think you've definitely missed the surge if you're using FMU. We opted for no OPKs this month purely because 1. they were stressing me and 2 I was dehydrated lol!

I did read a lot before this round of OPK testing, stating that using FMU isn't an issue with digital OPKs. I actually re-read the instructions, which state that you can test at any time of day and that most users find it convenient to test with FMU. Technically the digitals only show a smiley when hormone levels are higher than previous days, but who knows. It's completely possible that my surge is short. Previously I've always tested mid-afternoon. Either way, I talked with DH a bit ago and we're going to BD today b/c I'm certain I should be O'ing tomorrow. Now watch the OPK show up positive tomorrow morning, haha!





zumbaloverr said:


> Hi ladies-- lilly I'm so excited for you to test!! Those signs all sound like good news to me... are those normal PMS symptoms for you?
> 
> I am on day 35 of this cycle, AF is 6 days late. I am hopeful however I have a sinking feeling that I'm not PG. I have been having light light light cramps on and off for a few days now. I will get one and think its my period but then it foes away.
> 
> I COULD name a bunch of other symptoma but I've been being good and NOT SS. I am testing on Friday if there still is no sign of AF... that would be 9 days late which I think is safe enough that of I am lucky enough to be PG, it would show when I POAS. We'll see!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well, Zumba! I've been reading where a lot of women feel less than stellar (especially getting cold symptoms) during early pregnancy. I'd definitely say 9 days late is a safe time to POAS without getting a negative if you're PG. :dust: to you too!


----------



## lilly88

Zumba - well each month I think they're new symptoms but then AF comes along a few days later! 

I'm struggling not to test in the morning...... arrrggghhhhhh! 

So you're cycle is usually 29 days? I'm so hoping this is your month! 

Froggie - be careful with wearing DH out - that's what I did!! How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## VTfroggie

I broke down and tested last night when I got home from the gym. Figured it'd be my most dehydrated point of the day since there's no AC where I work out, so I tend to sweat out a lot of the water I drink throughout the day and during the workout, so the urine should have been fairly concentrated despite my insane water intake earlier in the day. Guess I interpreted my body signals appropriately b/c I got a positive OPK when I tested. So thankfully our decision to BD wasn't an extra day just for the heck of it, based on SMEP.

I completely understand the not wanting to wear DH out. I don't think we've tried to BD for consecutive days in a row in a quite a while (typically stick with EoD) and since I got my positive yesterday, that puts us at 4 consecutive days. I know we are both looking forward to me leaving Thursday night if for no other reason than to be able to take a break from DTD without guilt! Of course, that means we still have to make it through Thursday if we continue following SMEP religiously as we have been.

I also totally understand the "new" symptoms each month w. AF still showing up. I broke down at the beginning of this cycle and charted all my symptoms in excel by DPO so that I could compare each day of the cycle side-by-side. Turns out a lot of them lined up, something I hadn't noticed at all before. At least it will hopefully keep me from SS this month (and potential future cycles) and thinking to myself, "I've never had this symptom so early before."

Finally, looking back at my cycles since January, I get 2 consecutive 27 day cycles (w. O on CD 15) followed by a single 24 day cycle (w. O on CD 12). This month should be a 27 d cycle.


----------



## lilly88

Yay glad you O'd! You'll be 1dpo tomorrow! 

Going away to France for two weeks in the morning but will be keeping an eye out for updates and also will update you as to whether AF shows on Sunday! I broke down and tested last night too, was a BFN but i'm hoping it's just too early for me right now! 

Definitely doing the SMEP next month if it doesn't work this month. And to be honest, I don't think it will be. I know it's a silly and negative thing to say but I just feel empty right now. 

Good luck everyone! 

x x x


----------



## zumbaloverr

Yay froggie!! So happy you finally got that positive OPK. I know you were probably going insane loojibg for it!

Because I just had mirena removed two months ago, I don't yet know the length of my normal cycles. Before mireba it was 28 days like clock work, with mireba I still got AF but had like 40-50 day cycles (which my dr said is common). Last month, my cycle was 35 days using the day I had mirena removed as CD 1 (although I didn't bleed) so I could easily jusg have longer cycles now.

Since I've had time yo calm down a biy, if I get a BFN when I test on Friday then I'm going to temp and use OPK's.


----------



## zumbaloverr

LADIESSSSSS!!!!!! This morning I woke up at a little before 5:30 AM because I had to pee (again) and remembered hey! It's friday! I can test today.

So I did. And I got a BIG BFP!!!!!! I mean the test line was darker than the control line and showed up immedietly. I took another to be sure. I am sooooo excited!!!!

I know it's hard to hear about pregnancy woes while you're still TTC so I'm going to switch over to the pregnancy threads howevrer I truely believe this board was GREAT luck and I can't wait to ser you two wonderful ladies on the other side!!


----------



## VTfroggie

Lilly, have loads of fun in France! And definitely keep us up to date on how this cycle turns out.

Zumba, I'm so happy for you! Congrats on your BFP!!! :hugs: Wishing you a very happy & healthy journey over the next 9 months and can't wait to see you on the other side of the forum!!!!!!!

Perhaps July is the lucky testing month for our little group and Lilly will be making her announcement next!


----------



## lilly88

zumbaloverr said:


> LADIESSSSSS!!!!!! This morning I woke up at a little before 5:30 AM because I had to pee (again) and remembered hey! It's friday! I can test today.
> 
> So I did. And I got a BIG BFP!!!!!! I mean the test line was darker than the control line and showed up immedietly. I took another to be sure. I am sooooo excited!!!!
> 
> I know it's hard to hear about pregnancy woes while you're still TTC so I'm going to switch over to the pregnancy threads howevrer I truely believe this board was GREAT luck and I can't wait to ser you two wonderful ladies on the other side!!

OMG I'm so so excited for you!!!!!! That's so amazing!!

Hopefully we'll see you on the other side soon! X x


----------



## zumbaloverr

Thank you ladies. I think you're right Froggie, July is the lucky month for our group. Best of luck ladies-- FXed!


----------



## lilly88

AF got me unfortunately :-(


----------



## magicwhisper

hello :D

im ttc #1, i'm 21 my OH 20 and we have been trying for 3 months. Like a couple of others on here we are not telling anyone we are TTC. It is a lonely process especially when everyone around you is pregnant or asking you when do you want a baby and then having to lie and say "ohh we want to wait a bit"


----------



## VTfroggie

So sorry to hear that Lilly. Just means you'll get a chance to potentially conceive while in France :winkwink: (DH is going with you right? I thought you had mentioned that a while back).





magicwhisper said:


> hello :D
> 
> im ttc #1, i'm 21 my OH 20 and we have been trying for 3 months. Like a couple of others on here we are not telling anyone we are TTC. It is a lonely process especially when everyone around you is pregnant or asking you when do you want a baby and then having to lie and say "ohh we want to wait a bit"

Welcome MagicWhisper! I definitely know what you mean about it being lonely not telling any one around you that you are TTC. I was home this weekend to visit with my Mom and sisters. While out with my youngest sister and 2 y.o. nephew, she asked me "So when are we gonna get to start buying baby stuff for you?" (we were buying a new car seat for my nephew for my Mom's car). All I could say was "um, eventually..." 

Feel free to hang around our thread. Let us know where you are in your cycle and share anything else you want to with us.


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :D

we have been trying for 3 months, and i'm on cd 9 


ps sorry af arrived :(


----------



## lilly88

Hey magic whisper and welcome!

CD5 now (I think) -on that subject - AF arrived early saturday afternoon - is that CD1? 

How are you doing Froggie? Testing soon?

well we will try but we're running our business out here so it's tough Finding time in the day lol


----------



## VTfroggie

From what I understand, if it's after 12:00 p.m., then the next day is officially CD1.

Keeping my Fx'd that there's some BDing time while your away, Lilly. How awesome would it be to conceive while abroad. I know it's not vacation for you, but still having a fun conception story for your future LO would be pretty neat!

I'm 7 DPO today and AF is due on the 16th, so I'll probably hold out until the 17th to test. Nothing exciting going on atm though. Other than a 3-day headache, no other out-of-the ordinary symptoms to note. Also had a temp drop of over half a degree (F) this morning, but comparing back to previous charts this has happened before only to have AF show, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## lilly88

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Froggie and can't wait for you to test already! 

Oh :nope: I was really hoping I was CD5 today and not 4! I guess I'll O when my body decides to though so it probably makes little difference what day I think I'm on! 

Arrrrgggghhhhh I hate TTC!


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah it gets confusing sometimes >.<


----------



## VTfroggie

OMG, I think TTC has turned my brain to mush! I decided to breakdown and test this morning (10 DPO), against my better judgement. My excuse being that I'm going out with friends tonight and didn't want to eat or drink anything bad for me if I got a BFP today. 

I've got a few dollar store tests hanging around for this sort of thing, since I don't want to waste money on FRERs, just for AF to show up the same day or a few days later. So I pee in my cup and get the dropper out of the test kit. Drop 4 drops onto the test and wait. Then I realize, OOOPS! I put the urine in the wrong spot. Apparently you aren't supposed to put it directly on top of the control/test line slot. I tried to correct it by sucking everything up with the dropper and squeezing it into the proper spot, but by that time the test was ruined. So I took it as a sign. A sign that I was testing to early and should continue waiting it out.


----------



## magicwhisper

oh dear woops >.<. i've only taken one test so far and i swear i didn't leave it in long enough xD even though odv it was a bfn


----------



## lilly88

Hey 

When will you do another Froggie? So exciting you're at that stage! 

I'm CD9 today so entering my "fertile period". Going to start BD'ing as from today as and when we can but it certainly won't be as frequently as when we're at home. 

Looks like you're about to O Magic? Is that right? How long are your cycles? Pretty regular? 

Froggie I know what you mean actually about drinking. When I'm 12dpo this month I have a team day out in London and they're all going to be drinking in the evening so I'm worried that they'll obviously notice I'm not drinking and also what they'll say. What did you end up doing? 

In the Alps currently which is beautiful! 

xx to all!


----------



## VTfroggie

I ended up testing this morning, despite telling myself I wouldn't and despite the slight dip in temp that I saw compared to the last 2 days. Just couldn't get it off of my mind, and of course it turned up as a BFN. I'm really starting to wonder whether I should continue temping after O. With each new temp I swear I spend half the day analyzing what it could mean. Like yesterday I was feeling totally in. Now I'm feeling totally out and just want Tuesday to get here so AF can arrive and we can move on. Who knows what tomorrow will bring!

I ended up going ahead with things as planned and had a few drinks. DH is convinced I'm not pregnant, so he brought the first drink to me from the bar. Honestly, I think this early on if I happen to be preggo, it's not going to do *that* much harm. And after 6 months of AF showing following the TWW, I find it difficult to not keep life as normal as possible during the entire cycle (you know, outside of stressing about and over analyzing the TTC process). That said, the second I get even a faint positive on a test, it'll be all about the bean.

I'll be in San Diego in a couple of weeks for a conference. There's always nights out with friends and contacts during that time, so I'm worried about what I'll do if I get a BFP before then. I had thought about ordering virgin versions of something (since I tend to lean toward fruity cocktails anyways). I'd also considered goggling look-a-like mixed drinks that I could order... Anything to keep my friends from questioning my lack of alcohol consumption since I wouldn't be ready to share the news that early on. 

Enjoy your time in the Alps, Lilly. I can only imagine how beautiful it is.


----------



## magicwhisper

i can't say i have a problem because i don't drink really anyway xD so people seeing me with a soft drink when we go out together is nothing unusual xD


----------



## lilly88

Went out with guests last night and had a couple of glasses of wine but I'm only CD10 so I don't feel bad but then it's not bad to drink anyway in the first few weeks of PG until the umbilical (spelling) is attached? Obviously I don't think it's advised but I very much doubt it would do any harm! There are women who don't find out they are pregnant for weeks and weeks and continue to live as normal! 

We BD'd yesterday and I think we'll BD on Thursday and Friday and then Saturday and possibly Monday and then that's it. I don't think we want to overdo it this month like last and if some women can get pregnant from just one time I'm sure we can from a couple lol! 

We only have this cycle and next and then we have to stop ttc until January as if I get PG between September and December DH will be in France when I'm due next year which is obviously not ideal so we'll just have to wait. It sucks but I'll use that time to do a few triathlons and maybe go skiing one last time before I'll be taking a little one skiing so will do loads of off piste'ing etc. 

Can't wait to O on Saturday though - is that sad? 

Going up to 3000m this morning for a run to do some high altitude training! Still snowing up there so that'll be fun and cold...........


----------



## magicwhisper

i o tomorrow in theory we bd yesterday and will tomorrow and then the day after just in case :D


----------



## VTfroggie

Keeping my fx'd that this will be the O that results in a sticky bean, Magic!

I'm so jealous that you get to train in the Alps, Lilly! Definitely keeping my fx'd for you as well. Really hoping (as I know that you are) that you don't have to miss a couple of months TTC, though I completely understand why you'd choose to put it on hold if need be. I also completely relate to your excitement about O'ing. I think since starting the TTC process, it's become one of my favorite days of the month!


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you! baby dust for you both 

its the 2 week wait i cant stand it drives me mad haha i try not to symptom spot but near the end last month even my oh was doing it! xD i just try to keep myself busy during that time xD


----------



## VTfroggie

I was so good about not symptom spotting during the TWW of my first few cycles. Now I can't seem to make myself stop. At least I'm seeing a pattern every month (for the most part), so I'm able to parse out what's normal vs. not during the TWW.

Unfortunately, AF arrived with a vengance (talk about major cramping like I haven't had in years!) yesterday afternoon. Luckily I feel like I had prepared myself for her arrival this month, so I was in relatively high sprits last night all things considered. At this point I'm not sure what else to do to improve my chances - I feel like I'm doing everything right. I've got my yearly gyno appt in a couple of weeks, so I'll be talking to the Doc to get any additional recommendations and about his thoughts on making sure both DH and I are 100% in the sperm quality/ovary function area.


----------



## lilly88

Oh no I'm really sorry to hear that Froggie - that sucks - will you try again like normal next month? 

Did you do the SMEP plan this month? 

Just did a OPK and it's nearly positive (even after a lot of water) so I suspect I'll O tomorrow! We bd'd only yesterday and today because of guests hearing us so we had to wait until they were out but we're travelling home tomorrow so will bd Sunday and then hope for the best! 

How you getting on Magic?


----------



## magicwhisper

i'm sorry about that froggie :(
good luck lilly :babydust:
im in the ttw so fingers crossed af is due in 10 ways so i'm hoping the witch stays away!


----------



## lilly88

How's it going Magic? you're 6dpo now? 

I'm 4dpo today. I ended up O'ing on Friday late afternoon - got the usual bad cramps and back ache etc so I guess I was catching the surge on the way down on the OPKs. 

How are you Froggie? Which day are you on now?


----------



## magicwhisper

i am good :) i try not to symptom spot until if i am late but it gets harder the closer to af :rofl:


----------



## lilly88

How are you Magic?


----------



## magicwhisper

i'm good, two days until af is due eek xD
how is everyone else?


----------



## lilly88

Going absolutely mad! 9dpo tomorrow and NOTHING! I so thought this might be it but I just can't see it happening. So don't want to see AF on Friday. 

Excited for you though Magic!


----------



## magicwhisper

awh :( :hugs: i hope this is your month too xD

iv'e been having strange symptoms but it is probably because of the heat. I don't cope wih the heat at all


----------



## VTfroggie

I'm back from being MIA - got back from San Diego trip Saturday and have successfully stayed away from the computer for a full week (outside of checking email, of course)! It's amazing how relaxing it is to not have time to be near a computer.

Anyways, trying to catch up all the posts I've missed. We did do SMEP last month, but since I was gone for the beginning of SMEP this month, we're just planning to BD every couple of days. Honestly SMEP was a bit to much stress on DH, I think. 

Due to my trip last week, my temps have been all over the place. I think in part due to the time change, but likely more to do with the late nights out with friends and drinking a few of those nights. Things are looking normal again now that I'm home though. I'm definitely feeling less stressed this time (we'll see if it continues into the TWW). I've even been forgetting to take my mucinex and do my OPK's at the proper times - that's how much TTC has not been on the brain!

My fertility calendar is showing that today is ovulation day, but my temps are showing otherwise. Since I don't have any of the normal indicators and I haven't yet seen a positive OPK, I'm guessing I'll O tomorrow or Wednesday. At this point, I'm just playing the wait and see game.


How are you doing so far today, Magic? Any signs of AF?

Don't count yourself out yet Lilly. It seems like you DTD on the best possible days and no symptoms aren't necessarily a bad sign either. There are a number of stories that mention lack of symptoms leading up to a BFP. Have you decided to test before AF is due?


----------



## lilly88

Ooo San Diego sounds so amazing! So much better than London! 

I'm sure it's just a day off and you'll O tomorrow! Have you BD'd since you got back? 

I know what you mean about it being too much for DH, mine got real bad fatigue lol (sorry, tmi) from doing it too much and it kind of took the fun out of it. 

Can't believe we only dtd twice in the month but i'm still living in hope that it worked! 

If on Friday i'm 14dpo, does that mean that's the day AF will show? i think that's what happened last month so I guess it'll happen again this one! If I've not come on by Saturday morning i'll test but the witch may beat me to it!


----------



## magicwhisper

af is due today still no sign yet *touch wood* 

ibs has seriously been playing up though :(


----------



## VTfroggie

Lilly, did you test early today and get a BFP? I'm just noticed the ticker in your signature and thought I'd ask. Really hoping that's the case! 
Just to answer your question though, if AF showed up last month on 14 dpo, then it's highly likely that you should expect AF 14 DPO of every cycle. While O dates swap around some, the phase between O and AF is pretty steady.

San Diego was great. Unfortunately I was there for work, so I didn't get to do much fun stuff, but I'd love to go back! We've DTD every other day since I got back. Probably will today as well since I'm expecting a smiley face on my OPK this afternoon.

Hope AF is still staying away for you Magic!


----------



## lilly88

I did indeed and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line but i'm only 11dpo today so I wouldn't expect it to be but it's very pink and came up within 30 seconds or less of doing the test! 

This is all of our months - I know it! :hugs:


----------



## zumbaloverr

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## magicwhisper

so far it is :D


----------



## fairyy

lilly88 said:


> I did indeed and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line but i'm only 11dpo today so I wouldn't expect it to be but it's very pink and came up within 30 seconds or less of doing the test!
> 
> This is all of our months - I know it! :hugs:

That's great news. Post pic of that BFP. :)


----------



## VTfroggie

YAY Lilly! So excited and happy for you! Especially considering that you conceived while abroad. Too awesome!!!

I remember mentioning that July was THE month for us, and you are helping to show that it really is. First Zumba and now you! Magic, I'm sure you are next!!!


----------



## lilly88

Will try and upload the picture tonight - it's not letting me do it on my work computer for some reason. 

FX'd for you all!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

afraid not, af got me this morning :cry:


----------



## lilly88

Sorry Magic :-(


----------



## VTfroggie

Sorry to hear that AF showed, Magic. We'll just have to keep each other company while we await our BFPs.

I'm on CD17 today. Finally got my positive OPK yesterday and based on this morning's temps, I'm fairly certain today is O day (I normally have a temp spike the morning after a positive, so I think I usually O the same day as my positive). I've got fun things planned for the next 2 weekends, which I'm hoping will help me to not obsess over the TWW. I have throughly enjoyed not worrying as much this cycle, so I'm really hoping it continues!


----------



## lilly88

Great to hear about the + OPK Froggie! 

I'll bow out of this thread for now because I hate it when people that get their BFP stay on the TTC thread, but I really hope to see some BFPs here soon and I know it'll happen so soon! 

GL girls x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## VTfroggie

Thanks Lilly! Looking forward to seeing you on the other side soon!


----------



## magicwhisper

ok hun :)


----------



## EMC00P

AF was supposed to start today....crossing my fingers that this is our month.


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck!


----------



## VTfroggie

Keeping my Fx'ed for you, EMC!


----------



## VTfroggie

Checking in to see how it's going for everyone. Nothing much to speak of on my end, just waiting out the TWW. 

Did AF show for you, EMC?


----------



## EMC00P

*Not only did AF show up 3 days late, but then she only stuck around for 2 days. I WILL be testing this Saturday~!!!*


----------



## magicwhisper

woo! nothing to report really af has gone yay but nothing else


----------



## VTfroggie

Woo, looking foward to hearing about your results, EMC! Fingers crossed that your "AF" was really just implantation bleeding!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

^
lets hope so good luck!


----------



## EMC00P

*Froggie- Thanks. I am nervous to test. But, currently trying to think of an alibi for DH so I can get out of the house and buy a test since I want it to be a surprise.*



VTfroggie said:


> Woo, looking foward to hearing about your results, EMC! Fingers crossed that your "AF" was really just implantation bleeding!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

haha, you could say you need some stuff and come back with some random items, hiding the test if course xD


----------



## EMC00P

*So I took a test just over an hour ago....BFN. DH suggested we test again in a couple days. We will see.*


----------



## magicwhisper

awh :( keep going though you never know :D


----------



## VTfroggie

Good morning ladies!

How's everyone doing? EMC, any luck with a BFP? Magic, when are you expecting O?

No symptoms to speak of over this TWW, outside of some spotting and mild cramping throughout the last week. My temp dipped below coverline this morning though, so I fully expect AF to be here by this afternoon. I have to say, knowing that I'm getting ready to start cycle 9, I'm really starting to lose hope in the TTC process. I know it's still "too early" to be concerned, but knowing that doesn't make it any easier to accept.


----------



## magicwhisper

Did you test again encourage

Yeah close to o, we are both away so it is our month off. It's nice to have a break xx


----------



## VTfroggie

How's everyone been doing the last couple of weeks?


----------



## fairyy

I am at CD10.


----------



## magicwhisper

CD 29 af is due tomorrow >.<


----------



## VTfroggie

Our cycles aren't that far off this time around, Fairry! Today is CD14 and I'm fairly certain I O'ed yesterday. We'll see in a few days whether FF agrees with the OPKs and my body's signs.

How are you feeling Magic? Hoping that AF stays away from you!


----------



## magicwhisper

I hop so too but we aren't trying this month so I am not holding my breath


----------



## fairyy

I am eagerly waiting to see those positive opk. :) and get on with BD.


----------



## VTfroggie

magicwhisper said:


> I hop so too but we aren't trying this month so I am not holding my breath

I thought I recalled you mentioning that, but still, one never knows! It seems like many BFP's show when you least expect them to.


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah that's true :haha:


----------

